# Palermo to Civitacchia/Genoa/Livorno ferries



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if and which of these ferries allow you to camp on board (sleep in the motorhome)? I've looked at the fares and all include a basic Pullman seat. Cabins are very expensive - and nowhere near as good as the motorhome!

(I'm looking at early June if that makes a difference).

Thanks - Greg


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, have a look at

www.traghettionline.net

www.gnv.it/en.html

saluti,
eddied


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Greg

We're going over to Tunisia with GNV from Palermo. We emailed them about camping on board and they replied saying they aren't offering that service this year. Probably worth getting in touch with them as it could be only on the route we're going on.

Julie 
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I've emailed 2 companies as their websites have no information about 'camping on board'.

Perhaps some other member knows something??


----------

